

Crowdsourcing instead of ratings agencies - jackfoxy
http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Global_Economy/MK08Dj05.html

======
jackfoxy
tl;dr The author illustrates the corruption of the ratings agencies in the
recent financial situation through anecdotes and statistics, leading up to his
proposal to replace the function of ratings agencies with what amounts to
crowdsourcing (although he does not use that word).

